# Range target pictures



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

First, I am not very good. I just do this for fun. :mrgreen:

I usually start with a Ruger Mk. III .22LR. It helps to bring back some concentration. All targets are at 25 yards.









Then I move up to a larger caliber. In this case (this week). I used my S&W 40c. I was really off (it's the low holes). Then my Colt Combat Elite. It was all within the center.









I have learned to bring a small notebook and pen to make notes on each gun after each session. Hopefully, I can do better with the .40 compact. Then I'll go out to longer distances.

P/S I am really bad with a revolver. I can't seem to squeeze the trigger without moving the barrel off-target.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

If your Colt is shooting within the 9 ring at 25 yards thats very good. As far as your 22 try different ammo, they can be picky and only like certain brands. Your S&W isnt made to be a match pistol so that pattern is actually not bad, you might want to put your sights covering the target and see how that works. . Keep practicing and you can tighten them up.


----------

